# Belly inflation RP (SFW only!)



## BartBojarski (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi. Would anyone like to do a belly inflation RP? I'm almost always open to do it. And if you can, no popping or bursting. You can find me on FA (MetalWolfBart) or Skype if someone is interested


----------



## Tisha Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2016)

Sure


----------



## BartBojarski (Aug 16, 2016)

Alright, what's your FA or Skype account?


----------



## Tisha Hedgehog (Aug 17, 2016)

My FA account is Tish-The-Hedgehog


----------



## Nickolai007 (Mar 13, 2018)

BartBojarski said:


> Hi. Would anyone like to do a belly inflation RP? I'm almost always open to do it. And if you can, no popping or bursting. You can find me on FA (MetalWolfBart) or Skype if someone is interested


I'm in


----------

